# Ins W-LAN mit dem EZ Connect™ SMC2671W  einloggen



## myplex (20. Mai 2004)

Habe ich die Produktbeschriebung bei SMC richtig verstanden, dass ich mich mit dem EZ Connect™ SMC2671W in ein SCHON VORHANDENEN Netzwerk z.B. mit der XBox einloggen kann ?


----------



## gothic ghost (21. Mai 2004)

Hi,
3 in 1 Adapter für Wireless LAN
Der EZ Connect™ Wireless Ethernet Adapter SMC2671W verwandelt jede Komponente mit Ethernet-Port im Handumdrehen in eine Wireless-Ethernet Komponente. Ob Spielekonsole, Drucker, Set-Top Box, Desktop-PC oder Laptop – alle Geräten können mit dem SMC2671W problemlos in Wireless LANs nach IEEE802.11b eingebunden werden. Die Installation erfolgt per Plug-and-Play, Treiber werden nicht benötigt.

Darüber hinaus kann der SMC2671W auch als Access Point und als Repeater eingesetzt werden. Als Access Point dient der SMC2671W bspw. als Zugang zu einem verkabelten Netzwerk und ermöglicht so den Zugriff auf alle dort vorhandenen Ressourcen. Im Repeater-Modus vergrössert der SMC2671W die Reichweite Ihres Funk-LANs. Dies funktioniert allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einem weiteren SMC2671W.

Zahlreiche Sicherheitsfeatures wie 64-/ 128-Bit WEP Verschlüsselung, Wi-Fi Protected Access (WPA)*, port-basierte Authentifizierung nach IEEE 802.1x*, Disable SSID Broadcast und MAC Address Filtering runden das Leistungsspektrum ab. Die Konfiguration erfolgt über ein Windows-Utility oder web-basiert in einem Webbrowser.
Per Firmware Update 

*Sollte dieses sich nicht* von deiner Pruduktbeschreibung unterscheiden, 
dann mußt du solange warten bis sich jemand 
meldet der den Gleichen
hat, *oder googlen* ;-)


----------



## myplex (22. Mai 2004)

OK ! Ich habe mir diesen Text mal durchgelesen und ich denke es ist möglich. Oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------

